# Pot für DICE? Woher?



## sYntaX (28. August 2008)

*Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Sers, 
ich habe vor, mich in den nächsten Monaten mit DICE zu beschäftigen. 
Nun brauche ich einen DICE-Pot für die CPU, nur habe ich keine Ahnung wie  man so etwas herstellen kann und sicher bin ich dafür zu ungeschickt 

Hat jemand Leute, die so etwas herstellen können und das auch machen wollen?



Gruß sli


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2008)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Frag am besten mal Otterauge bei Awardfabrik  Der Hilft dir sicher.


----------



## sYntaX (28. August 2008)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Alles klar thx


----------



## SoF (24. September 2008)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

hast du einen bei otti bekommen? ansonsten hätte ich atm auch einen pott günstig zum verkauf


----------



## Schnitzel (24. September 2008)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Günstig heißt wieviel?


----------



## Patrickclouds (26. September 2008)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

hätte auch noch was da:
Forum de Luxx


----------



## sYntaX (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Ich warte momentan noch aber danke für dein Angebot


----------



## theLamer (1. November 2008)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*



SoF schrieb:


> hast du einen bei otti bekommen? ansonsten hätte ich atm auch einen pott günstig zum verkauf



noch aktuell? für wieviel ?

greetz


----------



## jokerx3 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Habe nun den von Patrickclouds!
Danke dafür auch 

Lässt sich klasse mit benchen :>


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

@ Sof wie viel ist den günstig?


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Wenn größeres Interesse besteht wäre ich auch durchaus bereit zum SK +eine kleine Aufwandentschädigung und Versand Pötte zu fertigen.

Die sähen dann ungefähr so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bodenplatte wäre ein bisschen stärker und natürlich käme da noch eine Halterung und Isolierung dazu.(Armaflex in 54/25)

Der auf den Bildern hat ca 1Kg ohne Halterung,die Bodenplatte würde aber stärker werden.
So kämen ca 1,2 Kg bei raus.
Als Rohr hab ich 54/2er Kupferrohr genommen und für den Boden käme 50er Kupferwelle zum Einsatz.


----------



## Fabian (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

wie hoch wäre der Preis denn?
das zweite Bild ist doch MDF oder?
Aber das Angebot ist gut,aber vielleicht könnte man die Wände aus Aluminium machen..


----------



## sYntaX (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Lieber Kupfer, denn so kann man den Pot auch gut für LN2 benutzen.
Und den Preis würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

*meld*

Gruß,
André


----------



## der8auer (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

In 1-2 Wochen gibts auch wieder neue Pots von mir  Vollkupferpots aus einem Stück mit Alu Halterung und bis zu 1cm Wandstärke. Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch ja per PN melden.

Gruß
der8auer


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Okey, ich überlege es mir auch noch. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## der8auer (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Jau  Bilder dazu werde ich posten wenn die neue Generation fertig ist. Dann kann ich auch genaue Aussagen zum Preis treffen.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*



Fabian schrieb:


> wie hoch wäre der Preis denn?
> das zweite Bild ist doch MDF oder?


Nein ist Kupfer,aber Gesandstrahlt.
Material wäre bei den Momentanen Preisen so +/- 40€.


----------



## Darkside (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Ich hätte auch interesse drann 

Wär es auch möglich einen aus Aluminium zu fertigen da ich selten zum benchen komme aber gerne einen Pott für Dice hätte, denn da komm ich leichter drann (Linde umme Ecke + Bekannten ^^) desshalb brauche ich nen Pott.

Gruß Darkside


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Es spricht nichts dagegen einen Kupferpott für Dice zu verwenden.
Und so immens höher sind die kosten auch nicht.


----------



## Darkside (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Gut in welchem rahmen würden wir uns da bewegen (brauch nicht nen kiloschweren Kupferkühler mit 1 cm dicken wänden wenn ich paar mal Benche)?

Gruß Darkside


----------



## der8auer (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Nein  Werde auch nicht nur solche herstellen. Sondern auch günstigere Pots die hauptsächlich für DICE ausgelegt sind. Trotzdem aus Vollkupfer. Bei Interesse kannst mir kurz eine PN schicken


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Der reine Kupferpreis für einen 25mm Boden und 25cm 54/2 Kupferrohr liegt bei ca.30€.
Dazu kämen dann noch Gewindestangen,Muttern und Unterlegscheiben in VA,Teflon für die Halterungen,Hartlot und Armaflex für die Isolierung.
Summasumarum wird der reine Materialwert so um die 40-45€ liegen.


----------



## Patrickclouds (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

fürs löten geht bei kupfer mit soviel masse auch ne menge sauerstoff drauf.

ich hab gut 100 bar aus ner 20l flasche für 8 cpu und 5 chipsatz pötte verbraten.

schleifpapier geht auch gut ins geld mit 89 cent pro bogen.

und das befestigungs material ist auch nicht zu vernachlässigen.
ich hab da pro pot immerfolgenedes verballert:
-1,2m m4 gewindestange
-4x federn
-4x rändelmutter
-8x m4 mutter
-12x unterlegscheibe
-4x pvc unterlegscheibe
plus 4 alu röhrchen damit man mit dem armaflex nicht ins gehege kommt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Ist mir durchaus bewusst  Habe mittlerweile auch schon 5 Pots gebaut. Die Federn hatte ich in meiner Rechnung vergessen  Danke.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Oh nein, 4 Federn, ich glaub jetzt kann ich ihn mir nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## Patrickclouds (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

ich könnte noch pötte  für cpu als auch chipsatz anbieten mit 1,5cm boden und darauf verlötetem kupferrohr.

cpu pot inkl.
Armaflex Rohrisolierung 54-19
Armaflex Matte selbstklebend ca 500x500mm 19mm
KälteTape 2m 50mm x 3mm 
Halterung Sockel 775
Alu Backplate
sowie dem Befestigungsmaterial wie oben gelistet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WMWF (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Wieviel würden die dann so kosten?


----------



## Patrickclouds (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

preis lag bei 69 euro. hab aber die letzten 4 stk im januar verkauft.

vielleicht mach ich nochmal welche wenn ich material bekomme und interesse besteht.


----------



## onkel-bill (5. März 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Hallo, mal ne Frage:
kriegt man son Pot auch multisockelfähig hin?
775 und 939?
Sockel A bzw 478 wären denn ja auch noch ne andere Ausführung?


----------



## der8auer (5. März 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Die von mir gefertigten Pots sind mit Multisockelhalterung für 775,1366,939,AM2,AM2+,AM3 ausgestattet 
Für Sockel A ist der Pot zu groß.


----------



## onkel-bill (6. März 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Hallo,
wann baust Du mal wieder welche?
Oder hast Du sie auf Lager? 
Diesen Monat wirds bei mir bestimmt nix mehr, hab mir ne 2900XT/1024 geleistet. 
Auch möchte ich es gern etwas langsam "angehen lassen" und nicht gleich meinen Q9550 zerschiessen... Hab aber noch nen Opteron 148, den ich n bischen quälen könnte...
Hab vor der Materie n heiden Respekt, aber ich finds total interessant.
Werd mich noch n bischen "einlesen". 
Vieleicht bin ich in 1 -2 Monaten soweit.
Dann würd ich gern auf Dich zurück kommen.


----------



## Schnitzel (6. März 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Ein Opteron ist wohl eher frustrierend fürs erste Mal.
Contact hatte eher weniger Spaß bei seiner Benchsession.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/bench-sessions/40306-teures-wochenende-mit-trockeneis.html
Wäre vielleicht eine Option sich einen günstigen E2xxx zu besorgen.


----------



## Brzeczek (6. März 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Also ich hätte noch ein Pot  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ist Komplet aus ALU, ich finde der ist am besten für Anfänger geeignet und für CPU mit ein hochen Cold Bug, der ist momentan für ein Sockel 775 gemacht aber ich kann ihn für jeden anderen Sockel anpassen. 

Ich habe noch ein 2 Pot wo ich mehr Absätze in den Boden gedreht habe aber in großen und ganzen ist er gleich !

Wer ernsthaft Interesse hat kann mir eine PM Mail senden und dann machen wir eben hier ein Privat verkauf über den Marktplatz hier wo ich dann aber dann Extra ein aufmachen werde !!


----------



## der8auer (6. März 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*



onkel-bill schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wann baust Du mal wieder welche?
> Oder hast Du sie auf Lager?
> Diesen Monat wirds bei mir bestimmt nix mehr, hab mir ne 2900XT/1024 geleistet.
> ...



Pots baue ich immer auf Bestellung  
Ein Opteron ist am Anfang recht schwierig durch den Coldbug. Da ist eine Intel CPU einfacher. 
Hast eine PN 

Gruß
der8auer


----------



## Eiswolf93 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Ich habe meinen bei Otterauge bestellt.

Zwar hat der mir 200€ gekostet ist aber für LN2 geeignet, weshalb ich mir nicht noch einen neuen Pot kaufen muss^^

Bald kommt dann Dice und dann wird  ein E8500 und ein I7 920 vereist!

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (6. März 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

200€ ? Hab einen von Roman bestellt, der kosten ja nur ein bisschen über die Hälfte von deinem, ist aber auch Vollkupfer und für LN2 geeignet 

Danke


----------



## onkel-bill (6. März 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Nun ja, wenn ihr es sagt, dann laß ich den Opteron lieber on air.
Ich könnte noch nen E2180 "kalt stellen".
Der steckt auf nen EP35-DS4 und geht unter Air bis 3,6 GHz.
Einziges Problem:
Es ist der Rechner meiner Frau. 
Wenn die das mitkriegt (und das wird sie, da sie ja am WE meistens zockt)...
  
@der8auer: DANKE für die Info. Ich komm def. im April/Mai auf Dich zurück.


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Connection (6. März 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

ich leue mein pot immer von meinem nachbarn boyer aus


----------



## Fabian (6. März 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

haste mal nen Bild?


----------



## OC-Junk (24. April 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Hier mal ne Seite wo man kaufen kann Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Flüssigstickstoff Kühler

Kann die aber nicht bewerten hab nur gesehn das es welche gibt 

MfG OC-Junk


----------



## sYntaX (24. April 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Knapp 160€ oha.
Beim Otterauge oder so gibt es die Pots bestimmt günstiger^^


----------



## der8auer (24. April 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Jo bei mir auch


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. April 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Jo, @der8auer: Was ist denn jetzt? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## teurorist (25. April 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

das kommt an besi und das ist ne andere liga ...


----------



## sn@ke (25. April 2009)

*AW: Pot für DICE? Woher?*

Bei mir kannst einen günstig kaufen Freeocen | Marktplatz | [V] LN2 / Dice Pot

Gruß Sn@ke


----------

